# Spark plugs for TT 225



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have my car's service coming up in a couple of weeks (and remap!!!) and I was looking aroung the net for stuff that I might enhance/change during the service. Anyway, to make the long story short, I would like some help in choosing spark plugs for my car.

I have gone into this page http://www.carsparkplugs.com/product-category.aspx?id=1 but I have no idea if all, some or none of them are suitable for the car.

I have read somewhere http://www.r-techpower.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=23 that it is good to change spark plugs before any remap or mod. Since I am a newbie and know nothing, I thought I should ask you guys who have been really helpful and knowledgeable so far.

Also in the same page I read that the cone filter actually decreases your power compared to a panel filter... is that true?

Thanks for your help in advance,
Chris.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ngk's think they are ngkPFR6q if i remember right - what most recommend on here
if your getting the map buy a spare couple of coils just in case


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

coils for what?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> Also in the same page I read that the cone filter actually decreases your power compared to a panel filter... is that true?
> Chris.


Chris, the cone filters eg. K&N , Green etc will slightly decrease the power, due to the fact that they will draw in warm air from the engine bay.. what you want is cooler air ... the standard airbox draws its air from the wheelarch which is cooler..some people have fitted a cold air intake, but TBH the performance gains are very small for a lot of messing and trouble IMO..

As for spark plugs the standard NGK ones from Audi are as good as any..


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

GreekTT said:


> coils for what?


coil packs as when some people have a remap theyre coil packs fail
didnt happen to me luckily but didnt think about it when i had it done 
otherwise i would bought a few as it was a long drive back

yeah standard audi ones are pfr6q -


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

y3putt I have already fitted a K&N cone filter to my car like 6 months ago. Shall I change it back to the stock air box with a K&N or Pipercross panel filter before the remap? Will that help gain more power?

If the ones from AUDI are the same, then during the service that they will change them I should be ok right? I just thought that if there is a noticeable difference I should buy others and tell the guys to put the new ones in.

As fot the coils chrishTT, any idea where I can get them from?

As you must have understood am very very mewbie and trying to understand how everything works.

Thanks guys for your replies!!!


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

Fit Standard spark plugs.
I have been told that some of the multi point plugs can actually reduce the performance.

The coil packs fit over the plugs and have to be removed for the plugs to be changed.
The Service interval for plug changes is well within the life of the plugs and it is not worth changing them for the hell of it.
Sometimes the coil packs can crack when they are removed.

Coil pack failures are reasonably common and a remap can speed up the failure process.
They are about £25 each.
When 2 of mine failed the car stuttered above 3000rpm.
I had all 4 changed.

Enjoy the remap, just make sure that you use one of the companies recommended on the forum.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

as above really
as long as you buy genuine ones


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I am going at Wak's for the remap... He has been recommended by loads of guys in here and after our conversation I have no doubt about him!!!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

yep your in safe hands then mate
no questions asked :wink:


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> I am going at Wak's for the remap... He has been recommended by loads of guys in here and after our conversation I have no doubt about him!!!


I bet Wak & Morgan will have all the parts that you MAY require in stock and will change they in seconds.
You are in good hands. just PM Wak to let him know.


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

get wak or morgan to fit your spark plugs before the remap

im sure you have to reduce the gap for a remapped car

but they will advise you best

paul


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

NGK6458 platinum spark plug's are the part your looking for


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> y3putt I have already fitted a K&N cone filter to my car like 6 months ago. Shall I change it back to the stock air box with a K&N or Pipercross panel filter before the remap? Will that help gain more power?


The First ever mod I did on my TT was fit a K&N cone filter...it lasted about 2 days..!!

Reason was ... it just didn,t seem to run as smooth as the standard filter.. I then read that performance and breathing can be affected by "sucking in " warm air..so immediately took it off..

I fitted an enclosed carbon filter which sucks in cool air from the existing air intake ..it runs,sounds and perforforms 100% better than the K&N..

If you are going to Wak for a re-map, he will be able to show you how well the air intake system is working on his logged runs..

Personally I would do the Wak box mod.. Also have a look on Waks site..there is a section on air filters tested..

www.wak-tt.com

Hope this helps

Mark


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Mark,

Thank's a lot for your comments, they have been very helpful.

I just wanted to ask you one more thing since I think this cone issue has been mentioned before. I have the impression (can't remember where and who) that someone said that the cone filter does not really decrease performance since even though the air getting in is warm/hot, the intercooler will cool it anyway.

Is that statement correct or will I need to seriously think about getting wakbox or a panel filter?

See as a newbie I wanted to get a remap and now I have a list of things that might need changing thus bringing the bill up 

Thanks again for your help,
Chris.


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Hi,

Just got some NGK OEM plugs from ebay £25 for a set, never thought about before I normally pay £50 from the dealers!

John.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thank's a lot for your comments, they have been very helpful.
> 
> ...


Chris, because the K&N air filter is a cone shape it will suck air in from all 360 degrees...so although it will suck cold air in from where the original intake is (wheelarch)...it will also suck air from the "warm side" of the engine bay as well..

What I would do is...let Wak compile his data when you go for the re-map..he can then show you the efficiency of the air intake (how much air is being "sucked in") etc ..then if there is no noticeable difference from say a normal air-box/intake ..leave the K&N... if there is, change it... :wink:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for that Mark...

Wak said that I will be fine with the K&N filter. If it is not that good I will def change it.

We'll see then... 3 weeks to go :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## koskotas (Dec 1, 2008)

The best solution i found is the Bosch : F5DP0R


----------



## Ancient768 (May 22, 2009)

koskotas said:


> The best solution i found is the Bosch : F5DP0R


yes the best solution is the Bosch: F5DPOR ., Somebody tell me this so it is the solution for me too.,

_________________
Humidifier Filters


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Bump

Platinum vs Iridium?

Oem vs colder?


----------

